# Dodge Cummins VS Silverado?



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpenUvtiiUQ


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

Shoulda put it in reverse and slammed into the back of him. :jester:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Bet he has some square tires now.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

That is funny I watched the one of the Dodge vs Chevy front bumper push and the Chevy drive shaft dropped out


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Idiots. These are more about weight and tires anyway.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like he brought him right back to where he started.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Barry should hook his F150 to my Tundra and see what happens. Never mind, I'd win.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

TRMolnar said:


> Shoulda put it in reverse and slammed into the back of him. :jester:


X2, If that were my D-Max that fella in the Dodge would have gone for the ride in the end and when he finally stopped it would have been a beat down! I would have totalled both trucks but that Dodge fella would never hook a chain to anyone again!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A buddy of mine did this similar thing to me once on an old dirt road in the spring time many yrs ago. Were we off roading on this seasonal rd and i got stuck with my 1980 F-150 2X4 so he pulled me out with his 1979 F250 4X4. Everyone else behind us had 4X4's so i was the only 2X4 and i had gone everywhere they did so far that day so he got ballsy and decided that after pulling me out of this ditch i had slid in he would pull the rest of the way out. I told him no that the road was fine and there was no need to pull me that to stop and unhook. Well, he pulled me out and away we went. I waited for him to stop, nothing, i honked the horn and he waved. I matted the gas and drove right into him, he matted the gas and gave me a yank. I floored the gas again and drove into him as hard as i could and when his matted the gas again i floored the brake. The chain popped and from there is free game, i drove back into him and started shoving him as hard as i could. He overpower my truck with his brakes and got the hint i wasnt playing games. Everyone else in the group was laughing and eventually we calmed down and laughed. To this day he assures me if he has to tow me for any reason that he will only go as far as stated.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

What a loser, I wish I could hook him up to my gmc dump truck.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Dodge beat the Sh*t out of that chevy, in 6 years when the rusty dodge with a blown tranny is parked in the backyard, I hope chevy comes by for some payback.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

That video proves one thing pussies are driving trucks jacking up the prices!!

I would of beat that fool down so bad that video went on for another 5 minutes!!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So a Cummings pulls a 1500 Silverado? Impressive.

Hook up a 3500 to a ram 1500. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I bet the guy in the Chevy had it coming punk talking trash and got his but handed to him


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> So a Cummings pulls a 1500 Silverado? Impressive.


The Silverado looks like a 3/4 ton to me. He was obviously confident he had a chance otherwise he wouldn't have hooked up a chain to a Cummins truck.


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

Silverado is a 1500. It just looks big cause its lifted. The 3/4 and 1 ton chevys in that body stlye had a raised hood. 

Confidence means nothing for the ignorant.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Gold Tie said:


> Silverado is a 1500. It just looks big cause its lifted. The 3/4 and 1 ton chevys in that body stlye had a raised hood.
> 
> Confidence means nothing for the ignorant.


Not all 3/4 tons got the raised hood. Especially in the early years of that body style (99-01) Though chevys



















or he has the "HD 1500"



> The HD variant is a heavy-duty light truck. It is a strengthened version of the Silverado/Sierra light-duty, and is available in the 1500HD, 2500HD, and 3500 models. The 1500HD, introduced in 2001, offers a Vortec 6000 V8 with 300 hp (224 kW) at 5200 rpm and 360 lb·ft (488 N·m) of torque at 4000 rpm with a Hydra-Matic 4L80E four-speed automatic transmission. The 2500HD also offers an available Duramax V8 with 300 hp (224 kW) at 3100 rpm and 520 lb·ft (705 N·m) of torque at 1800 rpm. Also available is the Vortec 8100 V8 with 340 hp (254 kW) at 4200 rpm and 455 lb·ft (617 N·m) of torque at 3200 rpm.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a 2500 +. Wheel flares are factory on those, plus crew cabs don't have that long of a bed on 1500.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> I think Barry should hook his F150 to my Tundra and see what happens. Never mind, I'd win.


 Mine would pull that tinfoil framed rust bucket bed bouncing toy in half lol

http://youtu.be/eUXi5DXahr8


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

Millworker said:


> Not all 3/4 tons got the raised hood. Especially in the early years of that body style (99-01) Though chevys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. I forgot about the 99-00. Good call.

If you click on the persons name that posted the video it sounds like the chevy guy instigated the whole thing.

Chevy broke two control arms and Cummins blew a head gasket. Guess they both paid for it in the end.


----------

